# Fragmente für Talismanherstellung



## Mintalamus (9. September 2008)

Hallo, ich habe mich für das Talisman herstellen entschieden habe aber keine Ahnung wo ich ein Fragment herbekommen soll? Kann es werder kaufen noch plündern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann mir jemand helfen???


----------



## un4go10 (9. September 2008)

Mintalamus schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mich für das Talisman herstellen entschieden habe aber keine Ahnung wo ich ein Fragment herbekommen soll? Kann es werder kaufen noch plündern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also beim Plündern bekomm ich ab und zu welche. Vielleicht gehts auch beim Verwerten.
Mein Problem ist das ich nicht weiß wo ich ich Talismanherstellung lerne ^^


----------



## zoidberg153 (9. September 2008)

Beim Verwerten bekommt man auch welche, schau auf der Map da sieht man wo du es lernen kannst.. mein Problem ist dass ich keine Magieessenz hinzufügen kann, da passiert nix, hab sonst alles..


----------



## Lesdraka (10. September 2008)

Also ich bekomm beim Plündern alle möglichen Zusätze für die Talismane, aber keine Fragmente.

Hab bisher auch noch nie welche gesehen oder gefunden.


----------



## Clemonde (10. September 2008)

die Frage, wo man *Talismane herstellen* herstellen kann steht immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wäre jemand so nett sie zu beantworten?

wenns geht für beide Fraktionen...thx


----------



## Lesdraka (10. September 2008)

Talismanherstellung ist ein Beruf, denn man bei einem Lehrer erlernen kann. Dieser befindet sich bei jeder der 6 Fraktionen im Normalfall beim zweiten größeren Stützpunkt wieder. Wenn du normal levelst erreichst du ihn ca. mit Lvl. 5.
Im Normalfal sind dort alle Lehrer der Sammel- und Herstellungsberufe.

Wenn du die Fähigkeit erlernt hast kannst du überall Talismane herstellen. Grundbestandteile sind auf jedenfall ein Behälter (zu kaufen beim Händler) und ein Fragment ( bisher noch keine Ahnung wie man die bekommt )

P.S. Unter den Namen der Lehrer steht in gelber kleiner Schrift was Sie ausbilden. Hatte diese Schrift anfangs auch übersehen.


----------



## Wunak (10. September 2008)

Woher bekommt man Fragmente?? Ich find keine =( argh


----------



## Timmäh (10. September 2008)

Also ich bekomme meine Fragmente beim "Magischen Verwerten". Da springen manchmal Fragmente bei raus. Jedenfalls ist es bei mir so wenn ich grüne Gegenstände verwerte.
Magieessenzen kann man erst hinzufügen wenn man 5 oder 10(Die Menge kenne ich nur) der kleineren Essenzen zusammengefügt hat und eine Blaue Magieessenz dabei herausgekommen ist.

Soweit meine Erfahrungen...


----------



## Evíga (11. September 2008)

Habe eben ein paar RR-Handschuhe gekauft und verwertet, da waren immer Fragmente drin. Die Ergebnisse waren dann jedoch enttäuschend... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semtexx (11. September 2008)

Ich habe auch noch eine Frage, wie "selten" ist in WAR ein epic Gegenstand? Bzw. wie selten oft droppt so was? Bei mir ist nämlich einer gedroppt in der Open Beta, plündern ftw und so xD


----------



## zoidberg153 (12. September 2008)

Das Ding hatte ich schon 2 mal, ist scheinbar nicht soo selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzchen (12. September 2008)

Ich habe auch ein Problem, dass ich keine Relikte finde...

Bitte um Hilfe, damit ich zumindest weiss, dass der Beruf funktioniert.


Hat denn jemand schon etwas erstellen können?


----------



## Archaleon (12. September 2008)

ich hätte da gleich mal ne andere frage

welcher beruf passt am besten zum talismanherstellen?

momentan hab ich plündern gemacht. finde einige kurioitäten aber keine fragmente. zum dem "epic". des familiensiegel hab ich schon 2 mal in meiner bag, also glaub nicht dass es so rar is.

zum vorgänger. herstellen ja, aber leider nur in pharmazie. mit der talismanherstellung hab ich auch so meine probleme.

wenn man pharmazie lernt, kann man ja beim händler ALLE teile kaufen um sich die ersten tränke zu machen. doch nur für die talismanherstellung fehlen mir auch die fragmente. hab schon einige händler abgeklappert (war auch schon in der unvermeindlichen stadt und hab da nicht mal nen talismanlehrer gefunden) und mobs durchsucht aber die hauptteile blieben leider aus.

bitte auch um unterstüzung

lg archaleon


----------



## Whitman (12. September 2008)

Also ich hab bisher nur Fragmente beim Verwerten bekommen ... hab bei andren Chars Plündern und Schlachten getestet, dort auch viel Zeugs gefunden (u.a auch eine epische Kuriosität -> Skarabäus), Fragmente jedoch nicht.

Zur Talismanherstellung allgemein : 

Zuerst musste den Behälter einfügen, danach muss man in beliebiger Reihenfolge *alle* anderen Slots füllen (bei Pharmazie muss man nicht alles SLots füllen)
Zur Herstellung benötigt man eine Magieessenz, man kann eine Essenz erst einfügen wenn sie die Seltenheit "blau" hat.
Wenn man 10 "weiße" Essenzen verarbeitet (einfach rechtsklick auf die Essenz wenn man min 10 hat) bekommt man eine "grüne". Bei 5 "grünen" gibts eine "blaue" Essenz ... 
Man kann beim Verwerten auch weiße/grüne/blaue(bei blau bin ich mir nicht sicher) Essenzen finden.
Weiterhin benötigt man Goldessenz oder soetwas in der Art ... am Anfang kann man die Goldklumpen vom Händler benutzen. Anscheinend kann man die Klumpen mit Pharmazie verbessern, dadurch gibts auch bessere Talismane.
Zu guter Letzt benötigt man Kuriositäten, je seltener, desto besser der Talisman ... und die finden man so gut wie überall


----------



## Zanrogat (12. September 2008)

Gute Anleitung Whitman
Fragmente erhält man nur durch verwerten so wie ich das mitbekommen habe und für alle die ihn noch suchen:
Der talismanlehrer fürs Imperium ist im T2 links der grauen dame unter einem baum


----------



## Warbeer (12. September 2008)

hallo,

bis welchen skill gehen denn die berufe? 300 ?


----------



## TheOtherGuy (12. September 2008)

Zanrogat schrieb:


> Der talismanlehrer fürs Imperium ist im T2 links der grauen dame unter einem baum



Das ist doch auf der ersten Karte. Ist das nicht T1 oder bin ich nu total verpeilt?


----------



## Whitman (12. September 2008)

Ja du hast Recht, es ist T1


----------



## Daddelopi (13. September 2008)

die blauen essenzen kann man für wenig geld auch beim händler kaufen, zumindest im dunkelelfen startgebiet


----------



## Whitman (13. September 2008)

Mh kp, ich weiß nur dass man die weißen kaufen kann und die kann man ja dann schließlich in blaue umwandeln


----------



## HappyChaos (14. September 2008)

also,fragmente bekommt man durch den beruf verwerten...mit dem beruf kannst du grüne (oder selterne) teile "dissen",wie als verzauberer in wow,der gegenstand wird zerstört und man bekommt fragmente,meistens auch ein paar magische sachen und mit diesen fragmenten kann man dann skilln...(plus die anderen benötigten teile,die ma aber größtenteils kaufen kann) was ich aber nervig finde,das diese fragmente so schwer/selten zu bekommen sind und man unglaublich lange zum skilln braucht,war jedenfalls bei mir in der beta der fall...es wäre gut,wenn sie es so gemacht hätten,das man mit plündern die fragmente zumindest öfter bekommt,denn beispielsweise bei diesem alchi beruf pharmize und anpflanzen kann man sehr einfach skilln,zudem man die mats sogar alle beim händler kaufen kann...wird sich nichts ändern,werd ich pharmize und anpflanzen als beruf nehmen


----------



## Nakra (15. September 2008)

das heißt im Endeffekt brauch man um Sachen herzustellen, entweder verdammt viel Glück, das Aktionshaus oder ein paar Gute Kontakte zu Leuten die andere Berufe ausüben. Damit ich meine Zutaten bekomme ?


----------



## HGVermillion (15. September 2008)

Ja, ungefähr darauf läufts hinaus.


----------



## colorfulstan (15. September 2008)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> bei diesem alchi beruf pharmize und anpflanzen kann man sehr einfach skilln



Das stimmt so nur bedingt,ich hab es bis anpflanzen 70 und pharmazie 33 geschafft, denn ab einem gewissen punkt benötigen die Tränke "stabilisatoren" (kommen manchmal bei pflanzen mit raus,oder können wohl geplündert werden) die vermutlich genauso selten zu finden sind wie die fragmente.


----------



## HGVermillion (15. September 2008)

colorfulstan schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nur bedingt,ich hab es bis anpflanzen 70 und pharmazie 33 geschafft, denn ab einem gewissen punkt benötigen die Tränke "stabilisatoren" (kommen manchmal bei pflanzen mit raus,oder können wohl geplündert werden) die vermutlich genauso selten zu finden sind wie die fragmente.


ähhh... nein, das Wasser was man bei den Feinden findet ist der Stabilistator, den kann man sogar beim Händler kaufen, man braucht halt je nach Qualität der anderen zutaten mehr davon damit einem das Gebräu nicht um die Ohren fliegt. Die guten Stabilisatoren werden sicherlich schwer zu finden sein, da geb ich dir recht.


----------



## Yasp (16. September 2008)

Also Pharmazie ist in der kombination mit Plündern definitiv wesentlich einfacher als Talismane mit der Kombo Verwerten.

Wenn ich meine 2 Charakter so anschaue ist der eine Michael Schuhmacher und der andere macht gerade erst seinen
Führerschein.

Ich hol mir meine Sachen für die Talismane meistens über andere Spieler oder eben übers Aktionshaus.
Was gescheites kam bis jetzt bei mir aber nicht wirklich raus.

Hat einer ne Quelle bei den Dunkelelfen entdeckt wo die Gegener oft grüne Gegenstände, also Fragmente droppen?


----------



## Fritzchen (16. September 2008)

Also ich werde es so machen,
dass ich mir ein Twink erstelle und der lernt dann das Verwerten.

Mit dem Main lerne ich dann vorerst Plündern.

Dann sollte ich doch alles abdecken, oder?

Ich werde mit dem Main dann alle grüne Teile an den Twink senden, der entzaubert, baut essenzen usw.


Das anpflanzen ist doch nicht notwendig für die Talismanherstellung, oder?

Sonst lerne ich eben das dann mit noch einem Twink.

Zurzeit sieht es ja so aus, dass die Max-Punkte für die Berufe nicht vom eigenen Level abhängen.


Ich habe bisher noch kein Ah/Bank entdeckt, bin aber auch erst Level 7..vielleicht sind die Preise im Ah zu tief, dass ich dann keine Twinks brauchen werde (was ich nicht glaube)

Aber zumindest habe ich schon einen Postkasten gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uniquename (17. September 2008)

also, hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, fürs talismanenherstellund ist beides plündern und verwerten geeignet, jedoch wird in beiden fällen auch was von dem aderen fehlen fehlen? ist es denn gar unmöglich mit EINEM der beiden sammelberufe talismane herzustellen ohne sich mit den anderen spielern bzw mitm aktionshaus in kontakt zu setzen?


----------



## crazyb00n (29. September 2008)

Ich habe auch noch nicht verstanden wie das gehen soll, was das für Sachen sind die man kaufen kann und wie man die dann beim Talisman erstellen da in diese vorgesehenen Flächen zieht?!
Habe mich nicht weiter damit befasst gehabt... tja und jetzt sind alle Items zum Verwerten zu "hoch".. da wollte ich zurück und mir billige Items farmen, doch das geht ja garnicht, denn ich werde zum Huhn!
Also werde ich wohl meine Berufe nicht mehr leveln können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sankero (30. September 2008)

Dasselbe is mir auch passiert, ich war auch zu hoch um items zu farmen. Ich hab mir dann im AH Waffen und Rüstungsteile (lvl 5-10) günstig gekauft und die verwertet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maugaran (30. September 2008)

noch besser gehts mit niedrigstufigen öffentlichen quests 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OmarRamo (30. September 2008)

oder die billigsten grünen Items vom Rufrüstungshändler!


----------



## Therion (2. Oktober 2008)

Rufrüstungsitems kann man leider nicht magisch Verwerten.


----------



## OmarRamo (2. Oktober 2008)

Therion schrieb:


> Rufrüstungsitems kann man leider nicht magisch Verwerten.



sorry falls dem nicht so ist,  habs selbst nicht probiert.

habe mich nur auf den Beitrag hier berufen.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1011773


----------



## Therion (2. Oktober 2008)

Mein Fehler. Man kann wirklich manche Ruf Items kaufen und dann verwerten. Einige bei denen ich es versucht habe gehen allerdings nicht.
Habs grade mit meiner RR 14 Feuerzauberer Robe versucht und mit der gehts.


----------

